# Where is that Aire de Service in Brugge?



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Folks

Can anyone tell me the co-ordinates for the aire de service in Brugge?

We will arrive there at about midnight & will want to find it easily and hit the sack. Can't seem to find anything on Autoroute.

...and while I am about it, is MH parking easy at Waterloo? Not for the night, just to visit for an hour or two.

Thanks
Roger


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Roger, been looking on autoroute with the aires de service pins i have, can't find any. Can you confirm you mean Brugge


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

There is an Aire by the big bus station in Brugge, its a very short walk into the centre from there.

HTH

Dave

656


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Roger;

51.1964 3.2263 or N51.11.47 E03.13.34

On Bargeweg, from the outskirts follow the 'Bus' Parking signs, its just opposite.

>location map here<

pete


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Thats why I couldnt find it  Haven't got those auto route pins


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

peejay said:


> 51.1964 3.2263 or N51.11.47 E03.13.34


Thanks, that does the trick. I need to get a set of Autoroute pushpins for aires - do you know where we can get it?

Roger


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Theres one on the motorhomelist >here< but its an old one.

Hopefully someone else knows of a more up to date one (?)....

pete


----------

